# Your 2020 / 2021 Ski Season Thread



## Nick (Nov 10, 2020)

Same as every year!


----------



## Dickc (Nov 14, 2020)

Its possible I might have one.  My back doctor has told me that the fusion looks good, and stable at this point in spite of us finding some issue with the metal hardware in September.  Its off to PT on December 2, and that is more or less, 8 weeks.  Possibly after?  As its been almost 3 years since I put on boots and skied, (St. Patty's day 2018), I'll have to hit almost the bunny slopes to start rebuilding my legs and core!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2020)

*1.  November 19, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)*


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Nov 21, 2020)

1. November 21, 2020: Killington Vermont


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2020)

1. 11/21 Pats Peak - EYT
2. 11/22 Pats Peak - EYT
3. 11/27 Pats Peak - EYT


----------



## urungus (Nov 21, 2020)

1.  11/21/2020 - Wachusett


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> *1.  November 19, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)*


*2.  November 21, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> *2.  November 21, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)*


*3.  November 22, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)*


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 24, 2020)

I went to Big Snow 10/7 and today, 11/24.


----------



## machski (Nov 25, 2020)

Sunday River 11/23
Loon 12/02
Sunday River 12/05
Sunday River 12/06 (skinning only due to windholds)
Loon 12/17
Sunday River 12/19
Sunday River 12/20


----------



## urungus (Nov 27, 2020)

urungus said:


> 1.  11/21/2020 - Wachusett



2. 11/27/2020 - Jiminy Peak


----------



## skef (Nov 27, 2020)

1. Underwood Playground (Belmont MA) on Halloween morning. Six laps of 41 vertical feet! Talk about desperate!

2. WaWa 11/22. Actual lift-served non-silliness.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)

11/23 killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> 11/23 killington


11/24 killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)

11/25 killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> 11/25 killington


11/26 killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> 11/26 killington


11/27 killington


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2020)

1.  November 19, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2.  November 21, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3.  November 22, 2020:  Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
*4.  November 27, 2020:  Brighton, Utah*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> View attachment 42646



Damn, that looks nice.


----------



## 180 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hunter 11/25, 11/26, 11/27


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2020)

11/28 killington


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2020)

November is going to end with:

1. Wachusett 11/20

It's something, better than no days. Definitely not the start from the last two years.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 1, 2020)

Skied the first 8 Days the River was open.  Back to work for a bit.  The storm was rough yesterday.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hunter 11-25 and 11-28.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah

*5.  December 5, 2020:  Snowbird, Utah*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 5, 2020)

i just put my boots on for the first time since march, and packed for my upcoming 12 ski day vermont jaunt.

i don't leave til wednesday early morning but i'm just so excited to ski again, even if its 12 days of early season groomers.

i am so excited to ski again.

3-4" on the sugarbush stake last night before they cleared it, another 1" now, still some snow to come.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah

*6.  December 6, 2020:  Alta (with daughter)*

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2020:  Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2020:  Alta


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2020)

12/6/20-Gore


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 8, 2020)

4 days all at Wachusett so far (and it will probably be an all Wachusett ski year for me).


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> 1. 11/21 Pats Peak - EYT
> 2. 11/22 Pats Peak - EYT
> 3. 11/27 Pats Peak - EYT
> 4. 12/6 Pats Peak - EYT
> 5. 12/8 Pats Peak - EYT


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2020)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2020)

Started the season at BW today. Conditions were good and crowds low.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 12, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> 11/28 killington


12/11 killington day 7


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 12, 2020)

12/09 - Killington
12/10 - Sugarbush
12/11 - Sugarbush


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 12, 2020)

12/11 Stratton 1/2 Day
12/12 Stratton 1/2 (so far).

This is going to be an interesting season.  The lift lines today were very long.  The lifts were running at 1/2 capacity, so no more than 3 on Ursa (6 Pack) or 4 in the Gondi.  All front side lifts were running, but still long lines.  They didn’t have as many lines in the corral areas due to social distancing, so the lines lines moved faster than normal.  The lifties didn’t try to ensure each chair was 50%.  The singles were not used to fill chairs, they would just send 3 singles every now and than for their own chair.  

The lines were surprising given the rain in the forecast.  They may have to redesign the corrals as the lines were encroaching on the trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)

*7.  December 12, 2020:  Alta (Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2020)

Edd said:


> Started the season at BW today. Conditions were good and crowds low.
> 
> View attachment 49664View attachment 49665


Nice.  How is that new Gondola?


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice.  How is that new Gondola?


About as nice as gondolas get in the east I guess. I’m not a fan of them personally but I get why BW put it there. I’m more curious about the new summit lodge but I didn’t check it out because I was playing it safe and it was unusually nice out so I wasn’t seeking shelter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2020)

Edd said:


> About as nice as gondolas get in the east I guess. I’m not a fan of them personally but I get why BW put it there. I’m more curious about the new summit lodge but I didn’t check it out because I was playing it safe and it was unusually nice out so I wasn’t seeking shelter.


Is the Lodge complete?


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Is the Lodge complete?


Pretty sure it is. I normally would have been thrilled to go in and have a couple beers.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2020)

We revamped trip reports forums now so share them there also!


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Dec 13, 2020)

12/4 Waterville Valley

12/7 Waterville Valley

12/12 Cannon

12/15 Waterville Valley

12/30 Cannon

12/31 Gunstock

01/02 Waterville Valley

01/04 Waterville Valley

01/05 Cannon

01/08 Waterville Valley

01/09  Bretton Woods

01/11 Waterville Valley

01/30  Waterville valley

01/31 Cannon

02/01  Loon

02/02. loon..  Powder Day!

02/03 Sunday River

02/20 Campton Mountain

02/23 Jay

02/24 Cannon

02/26 Campton Mountain.

02/27 Burke

02/28 Waterville Valley

03/04 Loon

03/05 Waterville Valley 

03/23 Killington


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 13, 2020)

12/09 - K
12/10 - Sugarbush
12/11 - Sugarbush
12/13 - Sugarbush

i think tomorrow the cumulative day ticket prices will equal my ikon pass. so that's cool.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 13, 2020)

12/12 Greek Peak opening day
12/18 Greek sloppy seconds couldn't get there, 41" in driveway.
12/20 Greek
12/27 Greek


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 13, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> 12/11 killington day 7


Killington 12/12 day 8


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 13, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Killington 12/12 day 8


Killington 12/13 day 9


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)

*8.  December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020:  Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)


----------



## JimG. (Dec 16, 2020)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2020)

12/09 - K
12/10 - Sugarbush
12/11 - Sugarbush
12/13 - Sugarbush
12/14 - Sugarbush
12/15 - Sugarbush
12/16 - Stratton
12/17 - Stratton (25" Powder Day)

i've never felt more fortunate to be in the right place at the right time. i was keeping a positive spin on this trip, but it was grim. and skiing organgrinder over and over and over and over again was really getting old. legs were kinda sorta ready for today.


----------



## Edd (Dec 18, 2020)

Gunstock conditions are sublime. 34” from the storm.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice pics.  Go get it guys!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2020)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)

Belle on 12/18 was amazing opened lift 6 first time this season first tracks day after the storm.
Platty today was the best that the Cats offer:





Life is good and all is well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)

*9.  December 20, 2020:  Snowbird*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 21, 2020)

12/09 - K
12/10 - Sugarbush
12/11 - Sugarbush
12/13 - Sugarbush
12/14 - Sugarbush
12/15 - Sugarbush
12/16 - Stratton
12/17 - Stratton (35" Powder Day)
12/18 - Sugarbush
12/19 - Sugarbush
12/20 - Magic


----------



## mikec142 (Dec 21, 2020)

Only one day so far...

12/18 - Windham 

Tons of snow and conditions for an early season catskills day were great.  Not to complain too much, but the COVID protocols were basically ignored.  Huge lines with about 60-70% of folks with no masks or improperly worn masks.  Loaded the six pack with a double in the middle and singles on the ends.  No staff to enforce protocols.

I'm not terribly worried about catching COVID while skiing.  But still it's a bad look IMHO.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird

*10.  December 21, 2020:  Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020:  Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020:  Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)


----------



## Zand (Dec 22, 2020)

This may be it through the new year...

1. Wachusett 11/20
2. Berkshire East 12/20
3. Loon 12/22


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2020)

Decided not to tally my days this year.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2020)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
*11. December 24, 2020:  Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020:  Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020:  Deer Valley.


----------



## abc (Dec 24, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Decided not to tally my days this year.


I rarely do most years anyway.

Only in some years, when I have a pass, I so often ski only a couple hours in many days. That's when I feel like counting DAYS.  

This probably won't be that kind of year!


----------



## urungus (Dec 26, 2020)

1. 11/21/2020 - Wachusett
2. 11/27/2020 - Jiminy Peak
3. 12/7/2020 - Wachusett
4. 12/17/2020 - Berkshire East - Opening Day powder
5. 12/18/2020 - Berkshire East
6. 12/20/2020 - Berkshire East
7. 12/23/2020 - Berkshire East
8. 12/24/2020 - Berkshire East


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
*12.  December 26, 2020:  Brighton (Powder Night)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 28, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
*13.  December 28, 2020:  Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.


----------



## catherine (Dec 29, 2020)

12/14 - Sunday River
12/21 - Loon
01/04 - Loon
01/11 - Loon


----------



## JimG. (Dec 29, 2020)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore


----------



## kingslug (Dec 30, 2020)

12-6 Gore WROD
12-10 hunter
12-11 hunter
12-16 hunter 12-17 hunter pow day
12-20 hunter
12-24 hunter  then the storm came
12-31 Hunter


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2020)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
*14.  December 31, 2020:  Discovery, Montana*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
*5. December 31, 2020:  Discovery, Montana*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
*5. December 31, 2020:  Discovery, Montana*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
*15.  January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 2, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee - Opening Day
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak - Getting tired of Vail's poor management so I bought an Indy Pass to supplement my Epic Northeast.


----------



## machski (Jan 2, 2021)

machski said:


> Sunday River 11/23
> Loon 12/02
> Sunday River 12/05
> Sunday River 12/06 (skinning only due to windholds)
> ...


Sunday River 12/30
Sunday River 12/31
Sunday River 1/1
Sunday River 1/2
Loon 1/5


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
*16. January 2, 2021:  Discovery, Montana*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana


----------



## urungus (Jan 2, 2021)

1. 11/21/2020 - Wachusett
2. 11/27/2020 - Jiminy Peak
3. 12/7/2020 - Wachusett
4. 12/17/2020 - Berkshire East - Opening Day powder, nearly everything open, skied “Upper Upper” Liftline for first time
5. 12/18/2020 - Berkshire East
6. 12/20/2020 - Berkshire East
7. 12/23/2020 - Berkshire East
8. 12/24/2020 - Berkshire East
9. 12/28/2020 - Berkshire East - storm wiped out everything except upper Mohawk, Big Chief, Lower Comp, Outback / War Dance 
10. 12/30/2020 - Berkshire East - Little Mohawk / bottom third of Exhibition / Danny’s Run reopened
11. 12/31/2020 - Berkshire East - Chute, Lower Mohawk reopened
12. 1/1/2021 - Berkshire East - Snowdance, all of Exhibition reopened
13. 1/2/2021 - Berkshire East


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3-Plattekill


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore

Excellent ski day #10 at Gore yesterday. Snowed all day and they have done a nice job of opening up terrain all over the mountain. I was very impressed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
*17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 10, 2021)

Day 18 all at Killington


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 11, 2021)

1. Pat's Peak - Day one since March 7th and 8th goddammit I miss skiing!!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 11, 2021)

12/09 - Killington
12/10 - Sugarbush
12/11 - Sugarbush
12/13 - Sugarbush
12/14 - Sugarbush
12/15 - Sugarbush
12/16 - Stratton
12/17 - Stratton (35" Powder Day)
12/18 - Sugarbush
12/19 - Sugarbush
12/20 - Magic
01/09 - Mount Ellen
01/10 - Killington


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill


----------



## njred (Jan 12, 2021)

12/6 - Crystal Mountain, WA
12/7 - Crystal Mountain, WA
12/8 - Crystal Mountain, WA
12/9 - Alpental, WA
12/10 - Mt. Baker, WA
12/23 - Alta
12/24 - Alta
12/25 - Jackson Hole
12/26 - Jackson Hole
12/27 - Jackson Hole
12/28 - Jackson Hole
1/3 - Sugarbush
1/4 - Killington
1/9 - Sugarbush
1/10 - Sugarbush


----------



## machski (Jan 12, 2021)

machski said:


> Sunday River 11/23
> Loon 12/02
> Sunday River 12/05
> Sunday River 12/06 (skinning only due to windholds)
> ...


Sunday River 12/30
Sunday River 12/31
Sunday River 1/1
Sunday River 1/2
Loon 1/5
Loon 1/7
Sunday River 1/9
Sunday River 1/10
Loon 1/12


----------



## Edd (Jan 13, 2021)

Day 10 and I plan to ski for the next two days.

Bretton Woods is in decent shape. A handful of natural trails are open and crowds are low. I’m really glad I got the Cranmore/BW pass this year because Vail has been a mixed bag to put it very kindly. I like having Sunapee access within 90 minutes but what is happening at Wildcat is a fucking travesty, in terms of first world ski troubles.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2021)

njred said:


> 12/6 - Crystal Mountain, WA
> 12/7 - Crystal Mountain, WA
> 12/8 - Crystal Mountain, WA
> 12/9 - Alpental, WA
> ...


Some one didn’t quarantine


----------



## njred (Jan 13, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Some one didn’t quarantine


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 14, 2021)

Big Snow: 10/7, 11/24
Mountain Creek: 12/18, 12/22, 12/29, 1/11
Mt. Peter: 12/19, 12/27, 12/30, 1/10, 1/14

32 runs today at Mt. Peter


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2021)

Day 19 all at K


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
*18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2021)

Day 21 at k


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
*19.  January 17, 2021:  Snowbird*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021:  Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021:  Snowbird


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2021)

Day 22 and another power day!


----------



## machski (Jan 18, 2021)

1.  Sunday River 11/23/2020 
2.  Loon 12/2/2020
3.  Sunday River 12/5/2020
4.  Sunday River 12/6/2020
5.  Loon 12/17/2020
6.  Sunday River 12/19/2020
7.  Sunday River 12/20/2020
8.  Sunday River 12/30/2020
9.  Sunday River 12/31/2020
10.  Sunday River 1/1/2021
11.  Sunday River 1/2/2021
12.  Loon 1/5/2021
13.  Loon 1/7/2021
14.  Sunday River 1/9/2021
15.  Sunday River 1/10/2021
16.  Loon 1/12/2021
17.  Sunday River 1/14/2021
18.  Sunday River 1/15/2021
19.  Sunday River 1/16/2021


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
*20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2021)

12/09 - Killington
12/10 - Sugarbush
12/11 - Sugarbush
12/13 - Sugarbush
12/14 - Sugarbush
12/15 - Sugarbush
12/16 - Stratton
12/17 - Stratton (35" Powder Day)
12/18 - Sugarbush
12/19 - Sugarbush
12/20 - Magic
01/09 - Mount Ellen
01/10 - Killington
01/17 - Bolton Valley
01/18 - Magic


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)


----------



## machski (Jan 21, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021

20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2021)

Day 23 at killington fantastic conditions


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 23, 2021)

11 days so far this season - 

Mixing it up with Gunstock, Okemo, Snow, and Mount Sunapee...   Overall, not too bad this year, all things considered.   Although I am lacking in my ski reports this year!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2021)

Day 24 at killington


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 24, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak
6. 1/10/21 - Sunapee
7. 1/17/21 - Berkshire East
8. 1/23/21 - Cannon - Far and away my best day of the season.  The Indy Pass days have been a lot more fun than the Epic Pass days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
*21.  January 24, 2021:  Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. *January 24, 2021:  Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## Zand (Jan 24, 2021)

Bet you're glad you didn't ski BCC today...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2021)

Zand said:


> Bet you're glad you didn't ski BCC today...


Yep.  Are you out here?  Bad accident.  The traffic backup is really bad I guess.


----------



## Zand (Jan 24, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  Are you out here?  Bad accident.  The traffic backup is really bad I guess.


No but I follow some of the Cottonwood traffic pages on twitter for the fun of it. Sounds like theyre up to 4 hours of sitting there waiting. 

Hoping to head out there this spring. Last year got cancelled.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2021)

Zand said:


> No but I follow some of the Cottonwood traffic pages on twitter for the fun of it. Sounds like theyre up to 4 hours of sitting there waiting.
> 
> Hoping to head out there this spring. Last year got cancelled.


I guess so.  Terrible crash.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2021)

Zand said:


> No but I follow some of the Cottonwood traffic pages on twitter for the fun of it. Sounds like theyre up to 4 hours of sitting there waiting.
> 
> Hoping to head out there this spring. Last year got cancelled.


They’re still up there and not taking it well.  Some of the Tweets are gold.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2021)

Dash cam footage of the accident:









						Traffic moving after 'major accident' on SR 190 in Big Cottonwood Canyon
					

One lane is expected to reopen about 3:30 p.m., officials said.




					www.ksl.com


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore

Gore was mighty sweet this past weekend!


----------



## Zand (Jan 25, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Dash cam footage of the accident:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the frightening part of no guardrails on edges like that. Nothing to do with being afraid of heights or my own driving abilities, but it takes one dipshit and off you go.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 25, 2021)

Zand said:


> That's the frightening part of no guardrails on edges like that. Nothing to do with being afraid of heights or my own driving abilities, but it takes one dipshit and off you go.



scary video. fortunately thats a pretty small ravine into the creek below. if you ever drive to silverton from montrose (airport), you have to do the red mountain highway, and it put my balls into my belly. especially in the dark, in a light snow, rushing to make my flight home


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> scary video. fortunately thats a pretty small ravine into the creek below. if you ever drive to silverton from montrose (airport), you have to do the red mountain highway, and it put my balls into my belly. especially in the dark, in a light snow, rushing to make my flight home
> 
> View attachment 50175View attachment 50176
> View attachment 50177


Yeah that road is nuts.  Memorials for all the CDOT plow drivers who have died on the job!


----------



## machski (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021

22.  Sunday River 1/23/2021
23.  Sunday River 1/24/2021
24.  Sunday River 1/25/2021


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)

Next 3 days will be at Plattekill. Gonna be cold again!


----------



## machski (Jan 28, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22.  Sunday River 1/23
23.  Sunday River 1/24
24.  Sunday River 1/25
25.  Cannon 1/27
26.  Sunday River 1/28


----------



## Zand (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks like January is gonna end with...

1. Wachusett 11/20
2. Berkshire East 12/20
3. Loon 12/22
4. Loon 1/19

February is looking much more exciting. Planning on taking a couple days off next week if this storm materializes, with days at Cannon and either Loon or Black (if they can get some more stuff open than they have right now). Also booked a trip to Jackson Feb 21-25. Dirt cheap flights ($201 round trip from Hartford) and secured reservations for the 22nd thru 25th (with the afternoon of the 21st at Snow King). Was planning on taking a more exotic western road trip this winter, but with Covid still around I figured I'd just go somewhere I've been before and that I know will be good. Will save up more vacation time and try for a 3-weeker next winter.

Honestly with the rather shitty amount of days documented above plus the overall depression of the Covid world and the lame weather up north, it's been one bummer of a winter. I've actually been finding myself looking forward to summer already and I've never done that before, but hopefully summer will be when this shit is mostly behind us and we can live (a little bit) normally again. But, hoping this February will take my mind out of the future and back to enjoying winter.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
*22.  January 30, 2021:  Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2021)

Day 25


----------



## abc (Jan 31, 2021)

Zand said:


> Looks like January is gonna end with...
> 
> 1. Wachusett 11/20
> 2. Berkshire East 12/20
> ...


Working from home, I’m “accumulating” days like crazy. Some weeks, I’m out on skis everyday! (Albeit for only a couple hours). 

With no trips out west, all my “days” just merged together, one like the one before...

Counting numbers doesn’t do much for me. Until there’s something worthwhile to “mark” this season, I just don’t feel like bothering. 

I’m having fun. But it’s nothing like other seasons.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
*23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
*9.  January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2021)

Day 26th all at k


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 31, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak
6. 1/10/21 - Sunapee
7. 1/17/21 - Berkshire East
8. 1/23/21 - Cannon 
9. 1/30/21 - Attitash
10. 1/31/21 - Attitash


----------



## JimG. (Jan 31, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill

Belleayre is going to be awesome Wednesday and Thursday; Plattekill on Friday as well!


----------



## njred (Feb 2, 2021)

12/6 - Crystal Mountain, WA
12/7 - Crystal Mountain, WA
12/8 - Crystal Mountain, WA
12/9 - Alpental, WA
12/10 - Mt. Baker, WA
12/23 - Alta
12/24 - Alta
12/25 - Jackson Hole
12/26 - Jackson Hole
12/27 - Jackson Hole
12/28 - Jackson Hole
1/3 - Sugarbush
1/4 - Killington
1/9 - Sugarbush
1/10 - Sugarbush
1/21 - Sugarbush
1/22 - Sugarbush
1/23 - Killington
1/24 - Sugarbush
1/25 - MRG
1/26 - Sugarbush

planning to head out to Squawpine in 3 weeks.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 3, 2021)

12 days in January.  All at Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)

Belle was sublime yesterday. Everyone stood in line at the gondola while we tracked everything up elsewhere. Great snow everywhere and deep. Finally took the gondi at 2:30 and hit Dreamcatcher. Barely any tracks in there! At 2:30!! Snowed all day. Heading back tomorrow, more snow in the forecast.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)

Another pow day at Belle, great snow in Big T (both liftline and trees) and Dreamcatcher. Starting to feel very spoiled this season!


Plattekill tomorrow then Gore next week. More snow in forecast for tomorrow 2-4" wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## slatham (Feb 6, 2021)

Just looked at this thread - glad people are getting out and around to various areas. I have been extremely lucky to have a work from home situation with a quick ski-on/off commute to my home mountain of Bromley so have gotten out basically every day I am there (I have come home occasionally, like now, but maintain quarantine). I am up to 42 days (though note many of those are "lunch breaks" for 5-10 runs depending on how hungry I am ). Also a dozen or so days at Magic so far. But as I suspected going into this season, its going to be a Bromley/Magic season. Luckily both Brom/Magic have been very, very good with Covid protocols. If things calm down a bit and I am able to coordinate things I hope to take advantage of Indy Pass and get to one/all of Jay, Bolton and S6.

Snows been great, forecast is promising, hope things keep up with snowfall and down with covid numbers.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2021)

While I do miss skiing in VT I don't dwell on it for more than a second. NY has been very good to me!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 7, 2021)

Got day three in at Cannon yesterday! Yup, day f##king three. But what a great day on the hill. Conditions were incredible but lift lines sucked.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2021)

Day two for us was yesterday at Mohawk (not listed in the trip reports dropdown!). It was a good day, though, with fresh snow all day.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 10, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)

Third powder day in a row at Belleayre for me. And it was a top 5 day ever at Belle for me as well. All trails open, didn't care that Tomahawk was closed. Bumps on many trails. Natural trails have deep bases covered with pow. Trees just ridiculously good! What a day!! My plan was to go to Gore Thurs Fri but I'm staying in the Cats. Belleayre tomorrow and Plattekill Friday.

Skis are somewhere under all the fresh snow:



Trees everywhere are primo! So good I made the skate out to Cathedral Brook and trees there made it totally worth it.



That is a really happy skier!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you prefer the left of right side trees at CB?  I skied the right side a few years ago but saw someone in the left last week.  Got me thinking.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 10, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Do you prefer the left of right side trees at CB?  I skied the right side a few years ago but saw someone in the left last week.  Got me thinking.


You know I don't go out there much just too lazy to skate out there most days. So I don't have a preference other than I prefer when the snow is awesome.

Yesterday I stayed more skier's left because there were so few tracks in there it made no sense to go further skier's right.


----------



## machski (Feb 10, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28.  Cannon 2/10


----------



## Edd (Feb 11, 2021)

24 days, all but 1 in New Hampshire. Sooo many day trips, don’t love that. Taking next week off to let the vacation crowds have at it. Pretty good season so far.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre

Tough to call 1.5" a powder day but a very nice refresher. Snowed in morning sun in afternoon and much colder. Skied HSQ and 7 that area still good but getting cut up. Decided riding the Gondi to ski Dreamcatcher and T glade was the ticket still plenty of fluffy snow in those areas. I was amazed how few tracks there still are in Dreamcatcher never saw another skier in the 7 times I skied it. Great snow in there and in T trees still deep in areas. Gonna let the crowds have Fri-Sun.



Wow just another fantastic ski day in early 2021. We are on a great weather run. Plattekill Mon Tues next.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
*24.  February 11, 2021:  Brighton Night*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
*10. February 11, 2021:  Brighton Night*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
*7.  February 11, 2021:  Brighton Night*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2021)

Day 27 at Killington....the fiddle was skiing better then I've ever skied it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2021)

Day 28 at killington....not crazy busy at all for a holiday week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
*25.  February 13, 2021:  Snowbird (epic Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2021)

Day 29 with fog and freezing mist


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 14, 2021)

Day 30 tomorrow at Huntah. Some sprinkling of Gore days in there as well.


----------



## machski (Feb 15, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14


----------



## Dickc (Feb 15, 2021)

Sunday Feb, 14 - Day 1 at Ski Bradford in Haverhill, Ma.  Got the doctor OK to go try it.  After no skiing for 2 years and 11 months, (and three back surgeries!!) it felt good to make them do some turns.  Lasted about an hour and a half before the legs started warning me.  My daughter and grandkids lasted longer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
*26. February 15, 2021:  Brighton Powder Night*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
*8.  February 15, 2021:  Brighton Powder Night*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2021)

Day 30 yesterday and back to typical New England skiing


----------



## JimG. (Feb 19, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2021)

Day 31 with 3 inches of fresh


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
*27.  February 20, 2021:  Snowbird*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
*11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
*8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night*


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 21, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak
6. 1/10/21 - Sunapee
7. 1/17/21 - Berkshire East
8. 1/23/21 - Cannon
9. 1/30/21 - Attitash
10. 1/31/21 - Attitash
11. 2/12/21 - Sunapee
12. 2/15/21 - Crotched
13. 2/20/21 - Berkshire East


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2021)

Day 32 with 3 more inches of fresh


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
*28.  February 21, 2021: Snowbird*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
*12.  February 21, 2021:  Snowbird*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
*9. February 21, 2021:  Snowbird*


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore


----------



## Dickc (Feb 24, 2021)

Day 2 at McIntyre ski area, Manchester, NH.  Anther small hill, 200 vertical, but 25 runs left me feeling like  I had a good workout.  Legs did much better today.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2021)

Dickc said:


> Day 2 at McIntyre ski area, Manchester, NH.  Anther small hill, 200 vertical, but 25 runs left me feeling like  I had a good workout.  Legs did much better today.


Dickc stoked to see you're back out there making turns.


----------



## Dickc (Feb 25, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Dickc stoked to see you're back out there making turns.


Its nice, but I am finding myself a bit more apprehensive than I expected to be.  Kind of have to push myself out the door to go.  Hoping that goes away soon!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 25, 2021)

Day 33 was much better then anticipated!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
*29.  February 25, 2021:  Brighton Twilight*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2021)

After February...

1. Wachusett 11/20
2. Berkshire East 12/20
3. Loon 12/22
4. Loon 1/19
5. Black (NH) 2/3
6. Cannon 2/4
7. Snow King 2/21
8. Jackson Hole 2/22
9. Jackson Hole 2/23
10. Jackson Hole 2/24
11. Jackson Hole 2/25

Hoping March will bring another day at Cannon, Berkshire East, and maybe Catamount, Pats, and Loon days. Utah trip in early April looking more likely. At this rate, will be happy to break 20 days this winter.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 27, 2021)

Day 34! Beautiful blue bird and good snow


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 27, 2021)

Day 35 at k


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
*30. February 28, 2021:  Deer Valley*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## Dickc (Feb 28, 2021)

Day 3.  McIntyre again.  At age 65, McIntyre is free for me.


----------



## machski (Feb 28, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2021)

Fast and firm day 36


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
*31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2021)

Another fast and firm day 37.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2021)

Day 38 all at Killington


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
*32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill

Awesome day 30 at Plattekill I've learned my way around many of the trees.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm a little late posting my February skiing.  I had 9 days in February all of them except for one were at Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter.

The one day that wasn't at those two places was at Deer Valley.  It was my first time skiing out west.  I was at Salt Lake City for a few days for work and brought my skis and boots since I knew I'd have a free day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2021)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I'm a little late posting my February skiing.  I had 9 days in February all of them except for one were at Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter.
> 
> The one day that wasn't at those two places was at Deer Valley.  It was my first time skiing out west.  I was at Salt Lake City for a few days for work and brought my skis and boots since I knew I'd have a free day.


How did you like DV?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 9, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> How did you like DV?


I liked it. The snow was really great hero snow.  And it snowed about 4" there the day before I went. Since I mostly like to ski groomers and carve it was perfect for that.  Since it was a Thursday it was pretty much ski onto the lifts all day.

 It was immense also compared to what I'm used to since I've only asked NY, NJ, PA and Southern VT.  However I thought I could get some long sustained vertical but i really couldn't find it the way the area is laid out. I think 1,200 or 1,300 feet was the most continuous vert I could find.

The day before I skied I was still trying to decide between Park City, Deer Valley and Brighton.  PC seemed like I would spend a lot of time trying to find my way around since it's so huge.  I decided on DV since I figured I might as well spend the money and go where I think I'd get the highest quality groomers and experience for my one day there.  Ironically it looks like I have as much snow here in Jersey. There's still a ton of snow here in NW Jersey, though not for long since it's going up into the 50s and 60s this week so it will be spring skiing time.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 9, 2021)

Day 4 Cranmore in No Conway.  The prior three days were at 200 vertical foot hills and I needed to see what some sustained vert would do to me.  Cranmore is 1,200 feet.  It kicked my butt!  I did get 7 runs in as well as 2 hours and 20 minutes of driving each way.  My body has some work needed!


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2021)

31 days with the last 3 at Saddleback, a trip that delivered on every front. When we quit yesterday close to 4pm, I hit the bar for drinks. I sat at the table and realized I was truly exhausted from 3 days of fantastic skiing. I don’t get that feeling often enough.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 11, 2021)

29 days in so far. Most I have done in a season is 31, but I could top 40 this year as weather permitting I plan to ski 7 of the first 9 days in April and the 3 remaining weekends in March.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill
3/10-Gore



Great Wednesday at Gore. The Rumor was awesome before lunch and Burnt Ridge trees made a fine dessert after 1:00. That's a real skiing smile.


----------



## machski (Mar 14, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28
38. Loon 3/10
39. Sunday River 3/11
40. Sunday River 3/14


----------



## Dickc (Mar 14, 2021)

Day 5 at a very uncrowded McIntyre with its glorious 200 vertical feet.  Began to get the feel for better angulation and having the skis snap around much quicker.  As the low back no longer bends, I have to do this with hips and knees.  Starting to figure it out, but my cardio is TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
*33. March 12, 2021:  Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021:  Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021:  Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 19, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak
6. 1/10/21 - Sunapee
7. 1/17/21 - Berkshire East
8. 1/23/21 - Cannon
9. 1/30/21 - Attitash
10. 1/31/21 - Attitash
11. 2/12/21 - Sunapee
12. 2/15/21 - Crotched
13. 2/20/21 - Berkshire East
14. 2/28/21 - Waterville Valley
15. 3/6/21 - Pats Peak (Night)
16. 3/17/21 - Black NH (Morning), Attitash (Afternoon)
17. 3/18/21 - Sunday River
18. 3/19/21 - Wildcat


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 20, 2021)

Day 39 yesterday at K


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
*36. March 20, 2021:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
*13. March 20, 2021:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill
3/10-Gore
3/19-Belleayre
3/20-Plattekill


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 21, 2021)

Day 40 with great bumps


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2021)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 40 with great bumps
> View attachment 50987


I miss Killington


----------



## Dickc (Mar 21, 2021)

Day 6 at Pat's Peak.  700 vertical, and I managed 14 runs.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 21, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> I miss Killington


Thats from a guy that skis Utah!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 21, 2021)

Awesome spring day at 41 days


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2021)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats from a guy that skis Utah!


I just saw your picture and it brought back (good) memories.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 22, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> I just saw your picture and it brought back (good) memories.


Definitely a great mountain.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 22, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill
3/10-Gore
3/19-Belleayre
3/20-Plattekill
3/21-Plattekill

My usual season days skied goal is always 50 days. In early Fall I figured between a late start/early close and maybe a shutdown that 30 days might be more realistic. Definitely a late start but it's been a pretty good season for me. Up to 34 days with an outside shot at 40. Great spring skiing at Plattekill this past Sat Sun. Even some of the trees over near the double still had very skiable coverage top to bottom. Did a lot of great skiing at Platty on my season pass will do the same next season for sure.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 24, 2021)

Day 7.  Went to Pat's Peak again.  Place was a GHOST TOWN.  Got 15 runs in, some on the shorter lifts, but was able to break the 40 MPH mark on ski tracks for the first time this winter.  Feet are feeling more steady underfoot finally.


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2021)

Probably done for March...

1. Wachusett 11/20
2. Berkshire East 12/20
3. Loon 12/22
4. Loon 1/19
5. Black (NH) 2/3
6. Cannon 2/4
7. Snow King 2/21
8. Jackson Hole 2/22
9. Jackson Hole 2/23
10. Jackson Hole 2/24
11. Jackson Hole 2/25
12. Cannon 3/11
13. Sugarloaf 3/21
14. Sugarloaf 3/22
15. SL/SB 3/23
16. Saddleback 3/24

5 days in Utah and maybe 4 more days here to get to 25. Not bad for this pain in the ass year I guess.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 25, 2021)

Day 42. Great 62 degree day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
*37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## machski (Mar 26, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28
38. Loon 3/10
39. Sunday River 3/11
40. Sunday River 3/14
41. Cannon 3/24
42. Loon 3/25


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2021)

Day 43 at K


----------



## machski (Mar 28, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28
38. Loon 3/10
39. Sunday River 3/11
40. Sunday River 3/14
41. Cannon 3/24
42. Loon 3/25
43. Sunday River 3/27


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
*38. March 29, 2021:  Steamboat*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
*14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
*10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat*


----------



## slatham (Mar 30, 2021)

While I am not ruling out more skiing, I am probably done.

54 "days", though many were taking a coffee and/or lunch break from work for 4-6 runs each. Still way more than usual.

100% at Bromley and Magic, sometimes both same day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
*39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
*15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
*11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat*


----------



## JimG. (Mar 30, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill
3/10-Gore
3/19-Belleayre
3/20-Plattekill
3/21-Plattekill
3/30-Belleayre

All the gloom and doom with the weather made me think I might be done after 3/21. But the weather today was too perfect to pass up on skiing. Belleayre was fantastic with a variety of bump trails skiing really well. 

Belleayre Run

Tongora

Winnisook

Yahoo

Yahoo was the run of the day. Dot Nebel gets an honorable mention for being a total cornfest in the afternoon.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 31, 2021)

Did day 8 today at Bretton Woods.  Got a few runs on the new Gondola before it went on wind hold.  Did a total of 11 runs for 12,000 vertical.  Probably done for the year as the wet snow was really tugging at the legs and they are not yet in that good of shape for that crap!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
*40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
*16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
*12. March 31, 2021: Steamboat*


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
*41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
*17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day*

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
12. March 31, 2021: Steamboat


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 2, 2021)

My season ends tomorrow, I'm going to have 70 days in which in all likelihood will never happen for me again. We mainly ski during the holidays plus a couple random weekends throughout the season and have consistently hit around 25 days per year. With my son going back to school full time next year (I hope) we'll be back to 25 days a season give or take. Below is all the places we skied this year and the number of days. My wife and son got 65 days in, the only resort on this list that they didn't join me at was Killington.....

Vail 6 days
Keystone 5 days
Beaver Creek 6 days
Aspen 3 days
Telluride 5 days
Crested Butte 4 days
Arapahoe Basin 1 day
Park City 12 days
Big Sky 2 days
Grand Targhee 2 days
Jackson Hole 4 days
Snowbird 2 days
Alta 1 day
Deer Valley 2 days
Snowbasin 1 day
Greek Peak 3 days
Killington 1 day
Sugarbush 3 days
Magic 1 day
Stowe 6 days

70 days


----------



## JimG. (Apr 2, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill
3/10-Gore
3/19-Belleayre
3/20-Plattekill
3/21-Plattekill
3/30-Belleayre
4/2-Belleayre


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
*42. April 2, 2021:  Steamboat*

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day

Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
12. March 31, 2021: Steamboat


----------



## jimk (Apr 3, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> My season ends tomorrow, I'm going to have 70 days in which in all likelihood will never happen for me again. We mainly ski during the holidays plus a couple random weekends throughout the season and have consistently hit around 25 days per year. With my son going back to school full time next year (I hope) we'll be back to 25 days a season give or take. Below is all the places we skied this year and the number of days. My wife and son got 64 days in, the only resort on this list that they didn't join me at was Killington.....
> 
> Vail 6 days
> Keystone 5 days
> ...


This post deserves it's own thread:  Was the pandemic good or bad for your skiing!  Or did we already do that?  I've heard similar stories riding chairlifts this winter at Snowbird.  Some people are having the time of their lives working remotely from great ski locations around the country, while others are scared or broke and lucky to do any skiing at all?!?  I started this thread here:  https://forums.alpinezone.com/threa...uality-quantity-of-your-skiing-riding.143305/

BTW I have 18 days so far this winter, all at Snowbird.  Hope to double that before I call it quits, probably in early May.  I didn't start lift-served skiing until Feb 19.  Did four XC days before that, which would bring me up to 22 if counting those.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hit day 43 Last Saturday between Gore and Hunter. Was hoping for more, but Mother Nature and the fact that we are putting our house on the market in May, put a kibosh on that.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 4, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak
6. 1/10/21 - Sunapee
7. 1/17/21 - Berkshire East
8. 1/23/21 - Cannon
9. 1/30/21 - Attitash
10. 1/31/21 - Attitash
11. 2/12/21 - Sunapee
12. 2/15/21 - Crotched
13. 2/20/21 - Berkshire East
14. 2/28/21 - Waterville Valley
15. 3/6/21 - Pats Peak (Night)
16. 3/17/21 - Black NH (Morning), Attitash (Afternoon)
17. 3/18/21 - Sunday River
18. 3/19/21 - Wildcat
19. 4/3/21 - Sunapee


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 5, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> My season ends tomorrow, I'm going to have 70 days in which in all likelihood will never happen for me again. We mainly ski during the holidays plus a couple random weekends throughout the season and have consistently hit around 25 days per year. With my son going back to school full time next year (I hope) we'll be back to 25 days a season give or take. Below is all the places we skied this year and the number of days. My wife and son got 65 days in, the only resort on this list that they didn't join me at was Killington.....
> 
> Vail 6 days
> Keystone 5 days
> ...



That list is dreamy!


----------



## njred (Apr 5, 2021)

njred said:


> 12/6 - Crystal Mountain, WA
> 12/7 - Crystal Mountain, WA
> 12/8 - Crystal Mountain, WA
> 12/9 - Alpental, WA
> ...



Besides the dystopian atmosphere, I think I had a very good season skiing wise..

2/7 - Killington
2/8 - Killington
2/12 - Stratton
2/20 - Sugarbush
2/21 - Sugarbush
2/25 - Sugarbush
2/26 - Sugarbush
3/6 - Sugarbush
3/7 - Sugarbush
3/12 - Kirkwood (amazing leftover pow from the mid-week storm)
3/13 - Kirkwood (still amazing leftover pow from the mid-week storm, was able to hit the fingers at low tide)
3/14 - Alpine Meadows (off-piste was chunder and ice but softened up in midday for some good hits)
3/15 - Squaw Valley (best day of the season!,  8" of freshies., face shots all day long! got early chairs at kt22, and then untracked stuff off of red dog,  and far east the rest of the day.  didn't dare to hit the fingers in low tide though)
3/16 - Squaw Valley (saw a couple of snowboarders stuck on a cliff in Silverado and needing rescue. Ski patrol got tired of cliff rescues and shutdown the silverado area prematurely at 1330.  )
3/18 - Mt. Bachelor
3/19 - Mt. Bachelor (2" of freshies and got to ride up to the peak)
3/20 - Alpental (miserable half of a day since it was raining below).
3/21 - Winter Park (another pow day! 6" of freshies.. skied Mary Jane all day long, close but not as good as Squaw on 3/15)
3/22 - Arapahoe Basin (slightly disappointed, forecast said 8" of freshies.. only got 2-3 but still lapping pallavicini in the morning with almost no line)
4/2 - Killington (firm and fast with pockets of soft stuff on the trail edges.. poached a few that were full of icy moguls surprisingly covered by more than 2" of powder)


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 5, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> That list is dreamy!



Thanks! It was a once in a lifetime season for us only made possible by my son having remote schooling this year and my job flexibility. Aspen, Big Sky, Snowbird and Park City were my favorites of those places. Jackson would be up there too if the crowds weren't so ridiculous. Also I have to say last Thursday at Stowe was a top 3 day of my season. When the snow is good in the east the skiing is just as fun for me as anywhere out west.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 6, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> Thanks! It was a once in a lifetime season for us only made possible by my son having remote schooling this year and my job flexibility. Aspen, Big Sky, Snowbird and Park City were my favorites of those places. Jackson would be up there too if the crowds weren't so ridiculous. Also I have to say last Thursday at Stowe was a top 3 day of my season. When the snow is good in the east the skiing is just as fun for me as anywhere out west.



Agree with your last sentence.  I wish conditions were more consistent here.  Plus sometimes the enjoyment a smaller mountain (~300 acres) and knowing all or most of the terrain can be awesome.  Easier to meet people more often.  A Basin provided that experience for us.  Most of the larger resorts could be skied several times over and the experience for the most part could be different and at elevation snow is much more consistent which I thought was cool.  Warm weather over the Front Range does not mean warm weather in the mountains.  Compared to a warm front coming from the South to the Northeast can warm up all of New England as we have seen this season.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 6, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Agree with your last sentence.  I wish conditions were more consistent here.  Plus sometimes the enjoyment a smaller mountain (~300 acres) and knowing all or most of the terrain can be awesome.  Easier to meet people more often.  A Basin provided that experience for us.  Most of the larger resorts could be skied several times over and the experience for the most part could be different and at elevation snow is much more consistent which I thought was cool.  Warm weather over the Front Range does not mean warm weather in the mountains.  Compared to a warm front coming from the South to the Northeast can warm up all of New England as we have seen this season.



Mountain elevation is really what separates the east from the west conditions wise. If the mountains here were 10,000' to 12,000' vs 3,000' to 4,000' we would get alot less rain during the season.


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 6, 2021)

I wasn't even sure that I was going to have a season.  Was coming off of an injury at the end of last season.  When I combine the injury with Covid concerns and a bad weather start to the season I was seriously considering deferring my pass until next year.  But a two foot dump in mid-December put me over the edge and I'm glad it did.

12/18 - Windham
12/28 - Sugarbush
12/29 - Sugarbush
12/30 - Sugarbush
1/9 - Sugarbush
1/10 - Sugarbush
1/23 - Sugarbush
1/24 - Sugarbush
2/6 - Sugarbush
2/7 - Sugarbush
2/13 - Sugarbush
2/14 - Sugarbush
2/27 - Sugarbush
2/28 - Sugarbush
3/31 - Aspen (Ajax)
4/1 - Aspen (Ajax)
4/2 - Aspen (Ajax)

Northern VT had a glorious run from mid-January to the end of February.  Unfortunately, March was frustrating weather wise so I got zero East Coast days in. Although I'm not ready to put my skis away, in all likelihood, I'm done for the season.  Most (if not all) of the places I would day trip to are closed at this point.  And responsibilities at home will prevent me from driving up to VT this weekend.  In theory I could go to Sugarbush the weekend of April 17/18, but somehow driving 5.5 hours each direction at this point doesn't excite me.  So it's looking like a 17 day season for me.  Solid for me, but would have loved to have hit 20.  That said, I'm wildly appreciative of all the work put in by the resorts, restaurants, hotels, etc. to make sure that we had a season.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 7, 2021)

12/6/20-Gore
12/10-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
12/16-Belleayre
12/18-Belleayre (powder day)
12/19-Plattekill (opening day powder day)
12/22-Belleayre
12/28-Gore
1/3/21-Plattekill
10) 1/5-Gore
1/8-Gore
1/10-Plattekill
1/13-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
1/18-Plattekill (powder day)
1/23-Gore
1/24-Gore
1/27-Belleayre (powder day)
1/29-Plattekill
20) 1/31-Plattekill
2/3-Belleayre (powder day)
2/5-Belleayre (powder day)
2/9-Belleayre (powder day)
2/11-Belleayre
2/18-Gore
2/19-Gore
2/20-Gore
2/21-Gore
3/6-Plattekill
30) 3/7-Plattekill
3/10-Gore
3/19-Belleayre
3/20-Plattekill
3/21-Plattekill
3/30-Belleayre
4/2-Belleayre
4/6-Belleayre

Yesterday was Belleayre's last day. What a great spring day! Good coverage still on many trails and the bumps were outstanding on Tongora, Winnisook, and Yahoo.
Lapped everything on the HSQ side twice then moved over to the Tomahawk side and lapped Dot Nebel which sported full coverage and inches deep corn. Skied from 10:30 to 3:30. The corn on Dot was dreamy I must have lapped that a dozen times! 

Looking back I had an amazing run of spring days this season. My last 9 days were all glorious sunshine and nice corny snow. I often complain I don't get enough good spring skiing but this year made up for it. I'm done for the season...I could buy a K spring pass but VT doesn't get any of my money until next season and only then if they behave. If they don't I'll be happy to repeat what I did this past season. Other than not being able to ski until the end of April NY really delivered for me!!
37 days is more than my modest goal of 30 days but I could have hit 40 easily if we had not adopted Teddy our beagle rescue. Had 2 weeks without skiing end February to early March while I started Teddy's training. He is such a good boy and such a great dog he is totally worth it!!!

Time to fish the trout are calling me. Pic at bottom of Winnisook yesterday.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 7, 2021)

In March I had 8 days, all at Mountain Creek.  Since my season is most likely over I got 35 days skiing outside and 2 days inside.  I skied 1 day each in October and November at Big Snow.  I'll probably hit Big Snow a few times during the summer.  Also this season was my first time skiing out West.  I had a day at Deer Valley in February when I was in SLC for work.


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2021)

42 days, I think I’m done. Tempted to head north next week for Loaf/Saddleback but I’d have to be talked into it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
*43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight *

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana:  3
Big Sky:  3
Steamboat:  5
Deer Valley:  3
Brighton:  15
Alta/Snowbird:  14

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day

Deer Valley:  2
Alta/Snowbird:  8
Discovery:  1
Steamboat:  4
Brighton:  2


Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
12. March 31, 2021: Steamboat


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 11, 2021)

1. 12/12/20 - Sunapee
2. 12/19/20 - Crotched
3. 12/24/20 - Sunapee
4. 12/30/20 - Sunapee
5. 1/1/21 - Pats Peak
6. 1/10/21 - Sunapee
7. 1/17/21 - Berkshire East
8. 1/23/21 - Cannon
9. 1/30/21 - Attitash
10. 1/31/21 - Attitash
11. 2/12/21 - Sunapee
12. 2/15/21 - Crotched
13. 2/20/21 - Berkshire East
14. 2/28/21 - Waterville Valley
15. 3/6/21 - Pats Peak (Night)
16. 3/17/21 - Black NH (Morning), Attitash (Afternoon)
17. 3/18/21 - Sunday River
18. 3/19/21 - Wildcat
19. 4/3/21 - Sunapee
20. 4/10/21 - Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
*44. April 11, 2021:  Deer Valley*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 15
Alta/Snowbird: 14

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
*18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley*

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
12. March 31, 2021: Steamboat


----------



## machski (Apr 12, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28
38. Loon 3/10
39. Sunday River 3/11
40. Sunday River 3/14
41. Cannon 3/24
42. Loon 3/25
43. Sunday River 3/27
44. Loon 4/8
45. Sunday River 4/10
46. Sunday River 4/11


----------



## Dickc (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, I went to Loon today.  Boy was the snow wet and hard to ski in.  Tired me out in just 5 runs.  As I purchased next years pass with the pay in full now insted of the payment plan, I figured I had to go try it out  :>)  Day nine, and its the last one for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley
*45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 16
Alta/Snowbird: 14

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


Daughter's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Alta
2. December 13, 2020: Alta (first time off Sugarloaf!)
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley.
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
7. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
8. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
9. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
10. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
11. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
12. March 31, 2021: Steamboat


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
*46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 14

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2021)

Hung up the helmet for the last time this season on Mount Snow's closing day.  66 total days this season. Given all the uncertainty heading into the season, 0 complaints from me.

Could somethings have been done differently? Sure, but given that there weren't any state mandated closures, and I was able to get a reservation every day I wanted, I'm not complaining!


----------



## Zand (Apr 18, 2021)

Probably done through April (hoping to get one Superstar day in May...not sure how long it will last though).

1. Wachusett 11/20
2. Berkshire East 12/20
3. Loon 12/22
4. Loon 1/19
5. Black NH 2/3
6. Cannon 2/4
7. Snow King 2/21
8. Jackson Hole 2/22
9. Jackson Hole 2/23
10. Jackson Hole 2/24
11. Jackson Hole 2/25
12. Cannon 3/11
13. Sugarloaf 3/21
14. Sugarloaf 3/22
15. SL/SB 3/23
16. Saddleback 3/24
17. Alta/Snowbird 4/13
18. Solitude 4/14
19. Alta 4/15
20. Snowbird 4/16
21. Alta/Snowbird 4/17


----------



## machski (Apr 23, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28
38. Loon 3/10
39. Sunday River 3/11
40. Sunday River 3/14
41. Cannon 3/24
42. Loon 3/25
43. Sunday River 3/27
44. Loon 4/8
45. Sunday River 4/10
46. Sunday River 4/11
47. Sunday River 4/22  Probably 2nd to last day in NE  Bachelor Sun-Tues, then maybe Killington on May 1st.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
*47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day *

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 15

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm done at 47 days (46 at Sugarbush and 1 at K). This is a new personal best for me (previous high was 46). Not bad considering this year I didn't start skiing until MLK weekend while normally I would have 10-15 days in before January even starts... Being able to ski nearly every Friday afternoon after work certainly helped my numbers though this year.


----------



## jimk (Apr 28, 2021)

April 27, 2021, day 33 for me, was a nice one at Snowbird, UT.  A friend in Upper Cirque:




Dalton's Draw, same guy:


----------



## machski (Apr 28, 2021)

1. Sunday River 11/23/2020
2. Loon 12/2/2020
3. Sunday River 12/5/2020
4. Sunday River 12/6/2020
5. Loon 12/17/2020
6. Sunday River 12/19/2020
7. Sunday River 12/20/2020
8. Sunday River 12/30/2020
9. Sunday River 12/31/2020
10. Sunday River 1/1/2021
11. Sunday River 1/2/2021
12. Loon 1/5/2021
13. Loon 1/7/2021
14. Sunday River 1/9/2021
15. Sunday River 1/10/2021
16. Loon 1/12/2021
17. Sunday River 1/14/2021
18. Sunday River 1/15/2021
19. Sunday River 1/16/2021
20. Loon 1/19/2021
21. Cannon 1/20/2021
22. Sunday River 1/23
23. Sunday River 1/24
24. Sunday River 1/25
25. Cannon 1/27
26. Sunday River 1/28
27. Sunday River 1/31
28. Cannon 2/10
29. Sunday River 2/13
30. Sunday River 2/14
31. Sunday River 2/21
32. Sunday River 2/22
33. Sunday River 2/23
34. Sunday River 2/24
35. Sunday River 2/25
36. Sunday River 2/27
37. Sunday River 2/28
38. Loon 3/10
39. Sunday River 3/11
40. Sunday River 3/14
41. Cannon 3/24
42. Loon 3/25
43. Sunday River 3/27
44. Loon 4/8
45. Sunday River 4/10
46. Sunday River 4/11
47. Sunday River 4/22 Probably 2nd to last day in NE Bachelor Sun-Tues, then maybe Killington on May 1st.
48. Mount Bachelor 4/25
49. Mount Bachelor 4/26
50. Mount Bachelor 4/27


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
*48. April 30, 2021:  Snowbird*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 16

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
*49. May 2, 2021:  Snowbird*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 17

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
49. May 2, 2021: Snowbird
*50. May 8, 2021: Snowbird*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 18

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
49. May 2, 2021: Snowbird
50. May 8, 2021: Snowbird
*51. May 9, 2021: Snowbird*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 19

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 14, 2021)

Beautiful day 45


----------



## Tonyr (May 14, 2021)

ALLSKIING said:


> Beautiful day 45View attachment 51693



The new Lodge looks like it is coming along nicely. Is Killington going to make Memorial Day?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
49. May 2, 2021: Snowbird
50. May 8, 2021: Snowbird
51. May 9, 2021: Snowbird
*52. May 14, 2021: Snowbird*

Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 20

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
49. May 2, 2021: Snowbird
50. May 8, 2021: Snowbird
51. May 9, 2021: Snowbird
52. May 14, 2021: Snowbird
*53. May 15, 2021: Snowbird*


Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 21

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2021)

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
49. May 2, 2021: Snowbird
50. May 8, 2021: Snowbird
51. May 9, 2021: Snowbird
52. May 14, 2021: Snowbird
53. May 15, 2021: Snowbird
*54. May 16, 2021: Snowbird*


Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 22

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 2
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------



## Zand (May 17, 2021)

Final score...

1. Wachusett 11/20
2. Berkshire East 12/20
3. Loon 12/22
4. Loon 1/19
5. Black (NH) 2/3
6. Cannon 2/4
7. Snow King 2/21
8. Jackson Hole 2/22
9. Jackson Hole 2/23
10. Jackson Hole 2/24
11. Jackson Hole 2/25
12. Cannon 3/11
13. Sugarloaf 3/21
14. Sugarloaf 3/22
15. Loaf/Back 3/23
16. Saddleback 3/24
17. Alta/Snowbird 4/13
18. Solitude 4/14
19. Alta 4/15
20. Snowbird 4/16
21. Alta/Snowbird 4/17
22. Killington 5/16

November: 1
December: 2
January: 1
February: 7
March: 5
April: 5
May: 1

Jackson Hole: 4
AltaBird: 4
Loon: 2
Cannon: 2
Sugarloaf: 2
Saddleback: 2
Wachusett: 1
Berkshire East: 1
Black (NH): 1
Snow King: 1
Solitude: 1
Killington: 1

New Hampshire: 5
Wyoming: 5
Utah: 5
Maine: 4
Mass: 2
Vermont: 1

Not even sure how to grade this season. In the east, I only had 1 bonafide mid-winter good snow day, Cannon in February. The rest pre-spring were all pretty much groomer days other than a couple easter eggs here and there. Spring was better, great day at Cannon and two spectacular days at Saddleback, mixed in with some duds at Sugarloaf which decided it didn't want to soften up on 3 consecutive sunny 60 degree days. 30 miles away, finally getting to Saddleback was a major highlight of my season and it totally lived up to the hype. That said, I totally nailed the two weeks out west. 3 straight bluebird powder days at Jackson, which despite being a crowded shitshow was some of the best skiing I've ever done. Then what I expected to be a spring skiing week in Utah turned into a 3 day, 30" snowstorm with a bluebird beaut to end the week. 

If I was just going on the east days, I'd give it a C. Without those spring days, it would've been a D- at best with the Cannon day the only saving grace. Add in the west trips and I'd consider it a B- season. I'll never take the Green Mountains for granted again. I hope the next time I go 14 months without stepping foot in Vermont is when I'm dead. As great and enjoyable as the west trips were, I would've given them both up if it meant being able to travel to VT at my leisure throughout the winter. I think I might've teared up a little driving across the state line yesterday lol.

Cheers to a season that we hopefully never repeat ever again. I'm glad it's over, and here's hoping that when the guns start roaring in 5 months, we can start filling the bars again and the only reason to wear a mask is cold weather.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 30, 2021)

And that's a wrap. 

1. November 19, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
2. November 21, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
3. November 22, 2020: Brighton, Utah (Passholders Weekend!)
4. November 27, 2020: Brighton, Utah
5. December 5, 2020: Snowbird, Utah
6. December 6, 2020: Alta (with daughter)
7. December 12, 2020: Alta (Powder Day)
8. December 13, 2020 Alta (with the fam)
9. December 20, 2020: Snowbird
10. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
11. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley (Christmas Eve Ski Day)
12. December 26, 2020: Brighton (Powder Night)
13. December 28, 2020: Brighton (More Storm Night Skiing)
14. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
15. January 1, 2021: Discovery, Montana
16. January 2, 2021: Discovery, Montana
17. January 8, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Great Western Opens)
18. January 15, 2021: Brighton Night
19. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
20. January 18, 2021: Snowbird (powder day)
21. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
22. January 30, 2021: Brighton Twilight (Powder Day)
23. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
24. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
25. February 13, 2021: Snowbird (epic Powder Day)
26. February 15, 2021: Brighton Powder Night
27. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
28. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
29. February 25, 2021: Brighton Twilight
30. February 28, 2021: Deer Valley
31. March 4, 2021: Brighton Night
32. March 7, 2021: Deer Valley (spring skiing)
33. March 12, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (First Time and First Tram Run, Spanish Peaks tour)
34. March 13, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Moonlight Basin Day, Run on Lenin with Mountain Goats)
35. March 14, 2021: Big Sky, Montana (Spring Skiing)
36. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
37. March 25, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
38. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
39. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
40. March 31, 2021: Steamboat (Colorado Cornfest)
41. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
42. April 2, 2021: Steamboat
43. April 9, 2021: Brighton Twilight
44. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley Closing Day
45. April 16, 2021: Brighton (Powder Day)
46. April 18, 2021: Brighton Closing Day
47. April 25, 2021: Alta Closing Day
48. April 30, 2021: Snowbird
49. May 2, 2021: Snowbird
50. May 8, 2021: Snowbird
51. May 9, 2021: Snowbird
52. May 14, 2021: Snowbird
53. May 15, 2021: Snowbird
54. May 16, 2021: Snowbird
*55. May 30, 2021: Snowbird (EYT)*


Resort Tallies:

Ski Discovery, Montana: 3
Big Sky: 3
Steamboat: 5
Deer Valley: 4
Brighton: 17
Alta/Snowbird: 23

Wife's Tally:

1. December 6, 2020: Deer Valley
2. December 13, 2020: Alta
3. December 21, 2020: Brighton (Solstice Night Skiing)
4. December 24, 2020: Deer Valley
5. December 31, 2020: Discovery, Montana
6. January 10, 2021: Alta
7. January 17, 2021: Snowbird
8. January 24, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
9. January 31, 2021: Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)
10. February 11, 2021: Brighton Night
11. February 20, 2021: Snowbird
12. February 21, 2021: Snowbird
13. March 20, 2021: Snowbird (Powder Day)
14. March 29, 2021: Steamboat
15. March 30, 2021: Steamboat
16. March 31, 2021: Steamboat
17. April 1, 2021: Steamboat Couples Day
18. April 11, 2021: Deer Valley

Deer Valley: 3
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Discovery: 1
Steamboat: 4
Brighton: 2


----------

